# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Rakuten AI Platform, internal Rakuten system which will introduce chatbots with automatic response functions into customer support, Rakuten, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Rakuten, Inc.

IBM

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rakuten builds AI platform in collaboration with IBM Japan"
The “Rakuten AI Platform” will introduce chatbots with automatic response functions into customer support.

by Maria Nikolova
April 26, 2017

----------

